# Need suggestion for enclosure modification



## LRBailey (Aug 16, 2012)

Simon and Garfunkel are now one year old and both have grown so much that their current juvenile enclosure is already too small for them.
Today I found a great buy on a sand box that would give them plenty of room. I will have it up on a table top, but since I have small dogs, I still feel safer having a lid on it when I am not home, and also to help keep humidity levels correct for the redfoots. 
My thoughts are to cut away part of the top and put screening over the opening. I took a photo and have drawn two different areas - one in red, one in blue. Which one do you think I should use to make my cut? I'm thinking the red line as that way there will be enough room for the heat lamps over head. But will that make it too dry?


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 16, 2012)

just want to add the dimensions are 44x32 and it's about 8 inches deep without the lid on.


----------



## ascott (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cool looking....I would say that you should allow for the lights/fixtures to comfortably do their job without touching the top and also a little air flow....I can not say exactly which line I would cut on, as you are there in person and will be able to judge size much better....


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks Angela. There are two air slots at each end that are about 3"x1.5" Once I make the cout out on the top they should be getting plenty of air flow. I worry more that if I cut along the blue line then the heat lamp would only keep the center warm. The small enclosure they currently live in has a really warm end, a medium warm end, and a cooler end. They seem to prefer the really warm end which is also where their hide is


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm guessing that people may be thinking this is not a good idea at all since no one - aside from Angela (ty) - is replying.
Maybe not even use the lid at all, but just get a large piece of plexiglass cut to fit where the lid fits now and drill holes for ventilation?
This would make it safe for heat lamps, keep it humid, and keep them safe from my little dogs?

What do you all think? If the entire idea sucks and you think I should find another enclosure altogether please sound off.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would cut the where you have the red line and screen it, it. Will give a little bigger area for your lights. 

I was thinking of using the samething! But have decided to have someone build me one!


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 17, 2012)

My nickel's worth is...

The smaller the top hole the better for heat/humidity loss... but I would hate to cover my beautiful red-footeds up that much. If I cannot see and enjoy them, why bother keeping them?

On the other hand, I suspect that a simple plexi cover will be kind of low and need some sort of bracing to make it strong enough to not sag. Would you be able to basically make a sort of upside down box for a new lid?

44x32 is a really nice size for young torts, and I like the overall idea.


----------



## Laura (Aug 17, 2012)

how about a different cut? cut the sun in half, that way you still have a lid to help with humidity can see them and hang heat.


----------



## Edna (Aug 17, 2012)

I suggest going with the red line cut. I modified the lid for a Christmas Tree storage box similarly. Leaving a flat ledge, I cut out the center of the lid. I was able to wire hail screen to cover the hole I had made. The box was taller so I was able to rest the heat lamp right on the wire.


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 17, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> My nickel's worth is...
> 
> The smaller the top hole the better for heat/humidity loss... but I would hate to cover my beautiful red-footeds up that much. If I cannot see and enjoy them, why bother keeping them?
> 
> ...



I had thought about the sagging issue, so I would definitely have to go with a thicker plexi if I went that route. Adding sides to raise it up like an upside down box would be nice if I can figure out a way. I like the plexi cover idea as it would allow the best viewing of my torts.





Edna said:


> I suggest going with the red line cut. I modified the lid for a Christmas Tree storage box similarly. Leaving a flat ledge, I cut out the center of the lid. I was able to wire hail screen to cover the hole I had made. The box was taller so I was able to rest the heat lamp right on the wire.



I had planned on keeping the lights hanging above whether I use screen or plexi, as that is how they are now and I like them that way


----------



## bigred21220 (Aug 18, 2012)

You could cut half way around the red then cut straight across to cut out half the dome. Then screen the opening that should allow you to view them.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 18, 2012)

bigred21220 said:


> You could cut half way around the red then cut straight across to cut out half the dome. Then screen the opening that should allow you to view them.



What kind of tortoise blasphemer would want to view beautiful red-footeds through such a limited opening?


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 18, 2012)

I appreciate all e input so far. I've thrown out the idea of the blue line cut. I'm thinking either the red line cut or plexicover as I really want to be able to see them and the smaller opening would feel like I was hiding them away. 
Plexiglass would be my first choice, but have to see if I can find a thick enough sheet that won't sag, and also won't cost me a fortune. If I can't find that then I'll have to cut the top and use the red line.
Any more ideas are appreciated


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 19, 2012)

How about carefully cutting out the "sun", with a jigsaw, set with a "fine" blade, and installing 1/4" hardware cloth on the inside surface of the top...I believe, if you spay the enclosure down 1-2X a day, it'll keep the humidity right about where you want it to be, while leaving you sufficient viewing room. 

And it'd look pretty snazzy too!


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 20, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> How about carefully cutting out the "sun", with a jigsaw, set with a "fine" blade, and installing 1/4" hardware cloth on the inside surface of the top...I believe, if you spay the enclosure down 1-2X a day, it'll keep the humidity right about where you want it to be, while leaving you sufficient viewing room.
> 
> And it'd look pretty snazzy too!



When you say to install hardware cloth, I'm not sure what that is. Are you saying to cover the whole I cut with the hardware cloth? Or screen over the whole, and hardware cloth on the inside of what is left of the lid?


----------



## Oogway (Aug 20, 2012)

looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 20, 2012)

LRBailey said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > How about carefully cutting out the "sun", with a jigsaw, set with a "fine" blade, and installing 1/4" hardware cloth on the inside surface of the top...I believe, if you spay the enclosure down 1-2X a day, it'll keep the humidity right about where you want it to be, while leaving you sufficient viewing room.
> ...



Hardware cloth is like a heavy duty screen, often used to make cages or fencing. My suggestion was to cover the entire underside of the sandbox's lid, after forming the hardware cloth to follow the curve of the underside.


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying. So it is just about the same as the screening I was planning on doing if I cut the whole. This is probably what I will end up going with since plexiglass seems to be expensive. I'm running voer to the hardware store today to check it out.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 20, 2012)

LRBailey said:


> Thanks for clarifying. So it is just about the same as the screening I was planning on doing if I cut the whole. This is probably what I will end up going with since plexiglass seems to be expensive. I'm running voer to the hardware store today to check it out.



Pretty much, except it's quite a bit stronger, so your torts would be safer from your dogs or other intruders.


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 20, 2012)

Great idea! I'd cut the red so you can see them and hang your equipment etc.cant wait to see the end result!


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 20, 2012)

So, I cut out the top along the red line which proved to be more difficult than I expected. lol I don't own a jigsaw, and my saber saw blade was too short to get in-between the ridges. I tried an exacto knife but that wouldn't do either. I ended up using a sharp sushi knife (which will now need to be re-sharpened.) I was unable to find the hardware cloth that you had pictured, but I did get some fine screening. It worked out pretty good. For right now, the box is on the floor, and when I leave I have an x-pen meant to be used as a portable dog yard that I can put up around it. I do plan on getting it up on a table soon though. 
Here is how it turned out:











The ends also serve as hides in a way as they still are covered by part of the lid. So far Simon and Garfunkel seem to like their new home.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 20, 2012)

LRBailey said:


> So, I cut out the top along the red line which proved to be more difficult than I expected. lol I don't own a jigsaw, and my saber saw blade was too short to get in-between the ridges. I tried an exacto knife but that wouldn't do either. I ended up using a sharp sushi knife (which will now need to be re-sharpened.) I was unable to find the hardware cloth that you had pictured, but I did get some fine screening. It worked out pretty good. For right now, the box is on the floor, and when I leave I have an x-pen meant to be used as a portable dog yard that I can put up around it. I do plan on getting it up on a table soon though.
> Here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> ...



Turned out pretty snazzy!


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 21, 2012)

LRBailey said:


> So, I cut out the top along the red line which proved to be more difficult than I expected. lol I don't own a jigsaw, and my saber saw blade was too short to get in-between the ridges. I tried an exacto knife but that wouldn't do either. I ended up using a sharp sushi knife (which will now need to be re-sharpened.) I was unable to find the hardware cloth that you had pictured, but I did get some fine screening. It worked out pretty good. For right now, the box is on the floor, and when I leave I have an x-pen meant to be used as a portable dog yard that I can put up around it. I do plan on getting it up on a table soon though.
> Here is how it turned out:
> 
> The ends also serve as hides in a way as they still are covered by part of the lid. So far Simon and Garfunkel seem to like their new home.



It looks fabulous! Wow I want one!


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm happy with it, and so are the torts. It's like a little tortoise castle.  Maybe I need to mount mini flags on the ends


----------



## MyMango (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, 
I can't figure out how you attached the screen so it would safely stay in place. Could you share how you did that? Thanks.


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 25, 2012)

I simply taped it in place with Gorilla Tape, which seems to be holding up fine for now. I considered using a hot glue gun and gluing it on that way, which if the current method fails is what I would go to next


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the mini flags idea! It looks great 

I thought that pug in the picture was real at first, but surely there can't be other dogs that sit like my dog Carl.


----------



## LRBailey (Aug 26, 2012)

lol the pug in the pic is a statue, but I do have a pug that sits just like that


----------

